# Nailin kiyotes



## clayhen (Nov 21, 2012)

Georgia does not have a closed coyote season. So what lure could i use to just target coyotes in the different seasons?? I want everyones two-cents worth, lol. 
-Clayton


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

You might want to check with your local DOW if your gonna be lay'in steel for yotes when other seasons are closed. If a warden finds an out-of-season fox or raccoon in one of your sets it may cost you quite a few dollars.

awprint:


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

+1 catcapper, Clayton, I know you got the trapping bug! But you have to follow the laws sometimes lol, plus the pelts will loose their primeness and the pelt will not bring any money. If you can shoot Coyote year round in your state, that is fine. Trapping Season is only for a few months in most states, I don't want you to loose your trapping license for five years over a Coyote... The 2013 Season will be here before you know it... next season you need to trap some Fox, Mink and Muskrats! Muskrats were going for $10 to $15... Here is a chart on prime pelts...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Clayton, try to get a chart for your neck of the woods, I got that one off the internet... to your question; a coyote gland lure should work, and some predator bait. If it wasn't so late in the season, I would give you what I have...when does your trapping season end? I have two jars of predator bait, one is Mark June's and the other is from Cavens... they are about 3/4 full...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Well Clayhen is right! You can trap Coyote and Beaver year round...I am not sure how your going to only target Coyote only?... i like your laws down there.. you must carry a .22 on your trap line..


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)




----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

The Caven's is more than 3/4 full.. it's "Hiawatha Vally" predator bait..and the June's is "Widowmaker"...


----------



## clayhen (Nov 21, 2012)

Our fur/trappin season is Dec. 1 - last day of Feb. Beaver and coyote can be trapped year round. I got a friend who is a warden. Gona ask him about a unwanted target animal gettin caught in a coyote set out if season. Prob just use some good laminated traps so they can be released. Georgia has some pretty good rules compaired to some other states.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

clayhen said:


> Our fur/trappin season is Dec. 1 - last day of Feb. Beaver and coyote can be trapped year round. I got a friend who is a warden. Gona ask him about a unwanted target animal gettin caught in a coyote set out if season. Prob just use some good laminated traps so they can be released. Georgia has some pretty good rules compaired to some other states.


 Make sure your legal Clayhen... the offer still stands, just pm me...


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I am poor Clayhen, or I would just send it to you... just the shipping, what ever price is on the box, you can't beat that... Hiawatha Valley predator bait $9.50/pint, Widowmaker $10.00/pint and Fox Frenzy $4.50 + $8.95 shipping =$32.95...


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Hey where did you get that chart on when the fur is prime and what is the source?


----------

